# Super Retro Boy announced at CES 2017



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

But will there be rom loading?!


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jan 6, 2017)

thats a bad button layout, i like my triggers to be where they should be.
*edit* ayy lmao thanks for the likes fam


----------



## Justin14p (Jan 6, 2017)

The 10-in-1 game cartridge includes:
-Pokemon Red Version
-Pokemon Blue Version
-Pokemon Version Rogue
-Pokemon Version Bleue
-Pokemon Rote Edition
-Pokemon Blaue Edition
-Pokemon Versione Rossa
-Pokemon Versione Blu
-Pokemon Edición Roja
-Pokemon Edición Azul


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 6, 2017)

Game boy shape is ok

but a Classic GBA  might have been a better pick for the shape


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 6, 2017)

l and r are in the wrong place, making almost any gba game that uses l and r a chore to play


----------



## Yil (Jan 6, 2017)

GBA Classic. Cannot wait.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 6, 2017)

I hate it when a company announces a new product but only give vague information about the specs that matter, like what is the frickin resolution of the screen and what type of panel technology is used? But no, they try to conceal those specs because they are afraid their products will be badly received. If you release crap, own frickin up to it!


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jan 6, 2017)

We already have an all-in-one device to play those games. ...its called a gameboy advance.


----------



## Yil (Jan 6, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> We already have an all-in-one device to play those games. ...its called a gameboy advance.


But I want Nintendo to make one similar to NES classic.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jan 6, 2017)

Yil said:


> But I want Nintendo to make one similar to NES classic.


Lmao, if they did that it wouldn't even be able to play legit cartridges, just like the NES classic.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 6, 2017)

Yil said:


> But I want Nintendo to make one similar to NES classic.


I also fail to see the sense of this. Any GBA also plays GB and GBC. What's the use of this?

Gimme the case and put a raspi in there with retropie, now that's something. But this? Nonsense.


----------



## ZzzWayne (Jan 6, 2017)

Nintendo just needs to re-release the gameboy micro but with a micro-usb/C charging port. It'll be as big as the miniNES


----------



## Boured (Jan 6, 2017)

If those upper buttons are the L and R buttons.....good God why didn't they just put L and R in the back?

Though those could not be the L and R buttons so if so thats good.


----------



## Hayleia (Jan 6, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> I also fail to see the sense of this. Any GBA also plays GB and GBC. What's the use of this?
> 
> Gimme the case and put a raspi in there with retropie, now that's something. But this? Nonsense.


The screen and battery here are probably better than the screen and batteries in a GBA. But I kind of agree that's a very limited advantage compared to the drawbacks (price, no trigger buttons, still using cartridges...).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 6, 2017)

Meh, custom made raspberry pi handheld ftw!


----------



## XDel (Jan 6, 2017)

Lemme guess, it's a Pi Zero....

OK clicking on the link to see now.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

Where are the L and R buttons? I just honestly don't see them.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just use a hacked 3DS lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> Where are the L and R buttons? I just honestly don't see them.



They are below the a and b buttons.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 6, 2017)

ZzzWayne said:


> Nintendo just needs to re-release the gameboy micro but with a micro-usb/C charging port. It'll be as big as the miniNES


Speaking of which is there already any MOD to make it play more than just the Installed games?


----------



## Fenris2142 (Jan 6, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Where are the L and R buttons? I just honestly don't see them.


They are "above" the A and B button. GBA has no X/Y buttons.

Would be nice to know, if Link Cable is supported?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

Fenris2142 said:


> They are "above" the A and B button. GBA has no X/Y buttons.
> 
> Would be nice to know, if Link Cable is supported?


O-oh, that's well uh... interesting?


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 6, 2017)

and Nintendo is fine with that product? I mean: copyrights?


----------



## Hayleia (Jan 6, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> and Nintendo is fine with that product? I mean: copyrights?


Too busy sending DMCAs to 3DS homebrew apps that use their logo.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 6, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> I also fail to see the sense of this. Any GBA also plays GB and GBC. What's the use of this?
> 
> Gimme the case and put a raspi in there with retropie, now that's something. But this? Nonsense.



the idea is probably that its an aftermarket product.
there aren't that many gbas in great shape.
gba sps batteries are giving out left and right too.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> Too busy sending DMCAs to 3DS homebrew apps that use their logo.



I just saw that even the 2.1.4 version of freeshop still has the old logo (plus a little message to nintendo).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 6, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> and Nintendo is fine with that product? I mean: copyrights?



guess those are running out?


----------



## matthi321 (Jan 6, 2017)

lol who would buy this crap


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 6, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> O-oh, that's well uh... interesting?


Imagine playing Metroid Fusion on this.. using misiles while jumping.... holding 3 buttons with 1 finger lol..


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jan 6, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Imagine playing Metroid Fusion on this.. using misiles while jumping.... holding 3 buttons with 1 finger lol..


Oh god xD. This certainly does not sound good.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe retrobit products don't load ROMs or anything, so that just makes this a crappier GBA.
The DMG-001 form factor doesn't really fit on a GBA, especially with "X/Y" buttons over trigger buttons on the back or something.

Maybe it's just me, but the GBA and GBA SP are pretty damn good as is.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 6, 2017)

High resolution = potentially pretty bad.

I'll hold out until the first reviews come out. I'm a fan of pixel perfect screens.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 6, 2017)

Well THIS LOOKS LIKE A PIECE OF RIP_OFF,
seriously, just buy a raspberry pi3(35$) with snes usb controller(10$-20$), or ps3(13$),
and you get SNES, NES, GB, GBC, GBA, N64, PSONE, AND MORE.
It might be a bit of a hassle, but you get so much more.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 6, 2017)

so it's a GBA that looks like a DMG?  And for that, we have the pleasure of paying $80?  Pass.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2017)

Hope the emulation quality doesn't suck like the Retro Bit Generations did, with the sideways arcade game whose layout you can't change, the missing audio channels in  Bionic Commando, and let's not forget the inconsistent audio tempo in Super R Type lol.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 6, 2017)

Seriously, the L and R buttons are like this scene here, but not funny. At all.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 6, 2017)

I'll just stick with GB/GBC/GBA emulators and VC titles/injects on my 3DS thanks.  If only we could get wifi multiplayer working with GBA titles though, that's really the one thing that GBA games on the 3DS are missing.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 6, 2017)

Lol @ chain of memory's on this.


Clydefrosch said:


> l and r are in the wrong place, making almost any gba game that uses l and r a chore to play


----------



## Reploid (Jan 6, 2017)

HD screen for gameboy. cool.


----------



## Necron (Jan 6, 2017)

Meh this was invented ages ago. I have my DS Lite plus 2 flashcards (Ds-Gba), that way I can play all the way from GB to DS. Triggers are better placed in that one. A GBA design would have been a lot better.


----------



## Myshkin (Jan 6, 2017)

ZzzWayne said:


> Nintendo just needs to re-release the gameboy micro but with a micro-usb/C charging port. It'll be as big as the miniNES




I LOVE my GBM. IMO the most beautiful console of all


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2017)

Justin14p said:


> The 10-in-1 game cartridge includes:
> -Pokemon Red Version
> -Pokemon Blue Version
> -Pokemon Version Rogue
> ...


Version bleue and Version rouge? please? not rogue?


----------



## Justin14p (Jan 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Version bleue and Version rouge? please? not rogue?







Rogue?

Edit: Pokemon Rogue isn't a gameboy game


----------



## tiduscrying (Jan 6, 2017)

I feel like the company making this is prioritizing nostalgia over functionality and comfort. Making the LR buttons pseudo XY buttons is just a bad move in my mind. Especially when tons of fan handhelds have already shown that the original GB form factor can be given LR bumpers easily by adding smooth buttons to the back of the case. It's just silly to keep it like this, in my opinion. Aside from the button placement though, I still kinda don't get the point of this. If it was smaller or like a new, more comfortable form factor, sure, I'd understand, but they are trying to mimic the exact look and feel of the original GB, with the functions of a GBA and some mods essentially...


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 6, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> and Nintendo is fine with that product? I mean: copyrights?



You mean patents and they can not do anything. Tech patents on game console/handhelds expire after 10 years.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jan 6, 2017)

For this price I'll better find a GBA-SP AGS-101...


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 6, 2017)

LOL. You're better off making a DIY raspberry pi console. Play more games thru emulators while learning how to use an rPi. hehe.
Then again, if you're just sucker for these type of things. Then, nothing will probably stop people from getting it. I agree with most of you here, that button L-R is in the wrong place. Love the retro Gameboy look though.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 6, 2017)

Thought this was official but seeing as it is not, nothing of value to see here. 

Emulators still more superior.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Thought this was official but seeing as it is not, nothing of value to see here.
> 
> Emulators still more superior.



These typically use emulators, it's just the ones Retro Bit use are horrible XD


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Now does it have link cable support that's something I want to know.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> These typically use emulators, it's just the ones Retro Bit use are horrible XD


Yikes. Nothing of value indeed...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Yikes. Nothing of value indeed...



Judging from the Retro Bit Generations console, the Game Boy emulation is spot on, games sound and look fine, but Snes and arcade (CPS1) seem way off in the audio department, some games have missing sound channels, etc. Personally a Cyber Gadget Retro Freak would fair much better IMO.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 6, 2017)

Why do this when there are consoles with spot-on game boy/gba emulation available? The 3ds, and even as far back as the PSP can emulate gb/a/c PERFECTLY!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Why do this when there are consoles with spot-on game boy/gba emulation available? The 3ds, and even as far back as the PSP can emulate gb/a/c PERFECTLY!



Cheaper than getting a 3DS and PSP/Vita would be the big factor for many. Not to mention having to set everything up when this has it ready from the get go; that and not everyone wants to hack their 3DS


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Cheaper than getting a 3DS and PSP/Vita would be the big factor for many. Not to mention having to set everything up when this has it ready from the get go; that and not everyone wants to hack their 3DS


True, but i'm actually planning on getting a psp soon as an emulation device, since i bricked my 2ds and really dont want to get something like this, cuz 3ds/psp can also play their own games as well as emulators.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jan 6, 2017)

I have an ags-101 and the ghosting is pretty bad. I have a micro as well and my eyesight sucks so it's just too small for me. This might be cool.

That said, if it isn't in the native resolution, I'm looking at you K101+, then I'm gonna have to pass.


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 6, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh god xD. This certainly does not sound good.


That's exactly what I was thinking!
*sigh* Yeah, for that price an SP doesn't sound too bad. For classic GB/C games I will always have my AK2i and DSi 1.4.4. As for GBA, well, guess my PC will do for now. I heard of some new project going on for DS, but am skeptical.
Still, this is a cool idea. At least at first. What it needs in my opinion:
-Flashcart, SD slot, or USB charger that doubles as internal storage access to boot after carts.
-L and R moved to the back.
-Maybe an option for HQ4X and similar filters would be cool.
Only then I think would it be worth it. But that's my own opinion.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2017)

Boured said:


> If those upper buttons are the L and R buttons.....good God why didn't they just put L and R in the back?
> 
> Though those could not be the L and R buttons so if so thats good.


the upper buttons are L&R




I was interested, then i saw the dumb placement of the L&R buttons... i'll stick yo my 3ds and at least 5 other devices that can play GB/GBC/GBA games


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 6, 2017)

Ugh. That button layout. No buy.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 6, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> You mean patents and they can not do anything. Tech patents on game console/handhelds expire after 10 years.



no way to extend that period or renew it? so after 10 years everybody can replicate a GameCube or GameBoy?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 6, 2017)

I never understood the appeal to keep making the same thing over and over again. This has been so done to death and it offers little differences that previous handheld clones already have.

Also having X and Y as L and R was a dumb decision.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jan 6, 2017)

I love the nostalgic design but that L and R button are in suche a strange position. I don't have many GBA game that actualy use the L and R button constantly but is such a strange position.


----------



## DesuIsSparta (Jan 6, 2017)

is 10 hours of battery life a selling point?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2017)

It's cool, but I have a 3DS with A9LH, so I doubt I'll be needing this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2017)

That hurts looking at. The fuck are those buttons?


----------



## PRAGMA (Jan 6, 2017)

79.99 for a shitty gameboy with 10 games?
ahh fuck no


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Just use a hacked 3DS lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



You mean above?


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 6, 2017)

This NEEDS rom loading


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 7, 2017)

You can get a 2nd hand PSP (model 2000-3000) for cheaper and emulate more consoles.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 7, 2017)

I just literally bought 3 different clone systems for collection and playing some old stuff lol
K101 plus, some Chinese GB colour clone and GPD.

I am actually looking forward to get this as well


----------



## Sketchy1 (Jan 7, 2017)

I was stoked to see this until i realized where the l and r buttons are. THEN i see no link emulation in sight. May as well either keep it to my 3ds vc, or use a pc, or better yet, an actual gba.

IF they make a better screen, gb/gba/gbc will look crap.
Only edge this has over anything i said is battery, and even then, emulator play time is dependent on the device running it


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 7, 2017)

gameboy games
l and r right above a and b

this product is already garbage


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 7, 2017)

Procyon said:


> You mean above?



Heard somewhere that it was below.
Sorry.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jan 7, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> You can get a 2nd hand PSP (model 2000-3000) for cheaper and emulate more consoles.



What's bad about 1000? It's the one I have.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 7, 2017)

Interesting. I may get one eventually.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 7, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> no way to extend that period or renew it? so after 10 years everybody can replicate a GameCube or GameBoy?



You could renew. But if you don't use it, it could considered an abandoned patent. A person could argue malice intent of your renewal too. Patent lawyers are not cheap. Nintendo would have a fight. they would have a high chance of loosing. Remember even back then, cpu's were custom made for them by another company.


----------



## genxor (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd rather go with one of those $15 aliexpress clones, this looks hideous and uncomfortable.


----------



## elBenyo (Jan 7, 2017)

Without Snes games there's no point. An android and a blutooth controller are cheaper than this.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 7, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> What's bad about 1000? It's the one I have.


Lack of a faster cpu so you don't get that extra boost when emulating certain systems. Just think of it like o3DS vs n3DS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> What's bad about 1000? It's the one I have.



The screen has ghosting/interlacing issues.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jan 7, 2017)

It looks...cramped think I'll wait till they release a GBA fat version of this system.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ZzzWayne said:


> Nintendo just needs to re-release the gameboy micro but with a micro-usb/C charging port. It'll be as big as the miniNES



The micro & sp were horrible both are too cramped Nintendo should re release the GBA fat version.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2017)

ZzzWayne said:


> Nintendo just needs to re-release the gameboy micro but with a micro-usb/C charging port. It'll be as big as the miniNES


THIS. I would love a Gameboy Micro sized device that I can put on my keychain (even if I need to buy an antiscratch shell.

Multiplayer connectivity would be a little more tricky. Maybe a couple type-C ports, or just go wireless?


That being said, I don't know about sticking to one style. To most of us the Gameboy, gameboy Color, and Gameboy Advance kinda blur together, and the Advanced especially has multiple designs. I don't think sticking to the original Gameboy design is a good idea, especially if games from all three platforms will be on the same system.

Honestly? I see Nintendo coming out with something in the style of the original Gameboy Advanced, hopefully with support for removable batteries if they can bring down the power requirements. I still would prefer something in the Gameboy Micro design though.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jan 7, 2017)

No joystick on it still the price of 2ds?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 7, 2017)

naddel81 said:


> so after 10 years everybody can replicate a GameCube or GameBoy?


Yes outside of the bios (which is copyrighted rather than patented), but it's perfectly legal to create an alternative to the official one (and most GB/C/A emulators do indeed this if you don't supply your own rom)



DesuIsSparta said:


> is 10 hours of battery life a selling point?


A DS Lite in GBA mode gets more than that with little more than 1/3 of the capacity, do your math...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> Yes outside of the bios (which is copyrighted rather than patented), but it's perfectly legal to create an alternative to the official one (and most GB/C/A emulators do indeed this if you don't supply your own rom)
> 
> 
> A DS Lite in GBA mode gets more than that with little more than 1/3 of the capacity, do your math...



mGBA, VBAGx, etc don't need BIOS files though.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jan 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> mGBA, VBAGx, etc don't need BIOS files though.


Ye, what did I say? "unless you supply your own bios (and not all emulators even support an external one) a builtin alternative may be used"


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> Ye, what did I say? "unless you supply your own bios (and not all emulators even support an external one) a builtin alternative may be used"



Well I just woke up so forgive me ><


----------



## The Minish LAN (Jan 7, 2017)

why on earth was this model chosen for fuckin gba games


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jan 7, 2017)

if original carts is what theyre going there's the GB boy Colour for $30 (gb, gbc games) which has a great backlit screen NIB, and i got a mint Micro at a thrift store for $10 (gba) great backlit screen. still leaves $40 to buy some breakfast.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2017)

L and R placement is disgusting, actually ruins any chance of me buying one. They could have put them on the back, or yknow stop using the classic Gameboy design for the millionth time. Like really why aren't there any GBA or SP remakes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2017)

Can we really expect this to be good? This is coming from the same company that brought us such chintzy guff as the "Retrobit Generations" which was infamous for stuttering on even the least demanding titles that it came with, and terrible pack-in clones of mobile games. The same company that manufactured the $14 NES clone that failed to play most games and had a flimsy cartridge slot that would fail to read games 80% of the time. I'll admit the RDP was nice, though I wouldn't be surprised if that was someone else's design.


----------



## chaosrunner (Jan 7, 2017)

good thing Nintendo did not make this if they did they will only ship 2 units per store


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'll stick with my  SP for GB/C  and DS for GBA. 

That LR placement is some piss poor design, unless in the unlikely event those are secondary duplicates and there are real ones on the back.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2017)

Edit


----------



## Abcdfv (Jan 8, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> They are below the a and b buttons.


Looks like they're above, still dumb though.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 8, 2017)

with L and R there they might have aswhell said only gb and gbc games, becuase manny gbagames need to hold L and a or B and such and its just impratical, and games that need L+R+A or B will be almost impossibe to click unless you drop the dpad hand, they blew it with a gbc design, if they had a gba design it wuld work for everything.

Also i use my SP and i can play all that perfectly, 80 bucks for that is crazy.


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jan 8, 2017)

looks nice but why do people like buying these types of layouts?

it causes hand cramps to hold an object like that, not to mention the button positions. A gameboy advance layout which is horizontal is better ( IMO ) and smoother for playing games.

It would have been better to build a horizontal layout system


----------



## iAqua (Jan 8, 2017)

scoff, original gameboy is still better .


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 8, 2017)

Can it play Super Mario Land?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 8, 2017)

iAqua said:


> scoff, original gameboy is still better .


It's a bit before my time. And it's clunky. I'd rather have a GBA formfactor.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 9, 2017)

Ryupower said:


>



The black/red one looks gorgeous but whoever's the stupid moron that thought having the triggers as buttons above A & B needs to be fired. Just no.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jan 9, 2017)

everybodies saying the same thing over and over again but what about parting out the screen of that monster for a hopeful connection in a original gba? well have to wait and see


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 9, 2017)

Yil said:


> But I want Nintendo to make one similar to NES classic.


they did its called a gameboy player lol


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 9, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> everybodies saying the same thing over and over again but what about parting out the screen of that monster for a hopeful connection in a original gba? well have to wait and see


If it isn't broken then they shouldn't be trying to improve it. That definitely doesn't look comfortable at all.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm. I was just thinking about this.

I can either spend $80 on this clunky monstrosity with useless shoulder buttons, and still have to buy all the games I want

OR

I can buy a used Gameboy Advanced (or SP or Micro) and a good flashcart for approximately the same price.

The latter is legally questionable, but it will be on a familiar style and have all the games I want. And it's not like Nintendo will be losing money as i will be rebuying the games on my Wii U or Switch as that come available. And if I get a banged up Micro I can stick it on my car keychain.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 10, 2017)

yeah nahh $80 for this ? i will pass


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 11, 2017)

Any news on link cable support?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 11, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Any news on link cable support?


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 11, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


>


Thanks for the response and the chuckle


----------



## DarkShift (Jan 12, 2017)

Hopefully there's no measures in place to prevent flashcart usage, but I wouldn't be suprised if there was.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 13, 2017)

DarkShift said:


> Hopefully there's no measures in place to prevent flashcart usage, but I wouldn't be suprised if there was.



Why??


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it would just crash if you put a flashcard in.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 14, 2017)

Why?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 15, 2017)

Added a video to the OP


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 16, 2017)

Holy shit, why did nobody tell me about the Revo k101? It's the size of a Gameboy Micro and has link cable support. Granted it's Mini-USB and not micro-USB, and costs a little bit more now.


----------

